#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  1300 Math Formulas

## adiiliuta

1300 Math Formulas




Math eBooks | 2004 | ISBN: 9949107741 | 338 pages | PDF | 6 M


This handbook is a complete desktop reference for students and engineers. It has everything from high school math to math for advanced undergraduates in engineering, economics, physical sciences, and mathematics. The ebook contains hundreds of formulas, tables, graphs, and figures. The structured table of contents, links, and layout make finding the relevant information quick and painless, sothe ebook can be used as an everyday online referenceguide.



```
http://*******.com/dl/33912199/63854db/1300MFSFS.rar.html
```


...a thanks is appreciatedSee More: 1300 Math Formulas

----------


## aarcela

Thanks man, good to remember

----------


## krishna.neelabh4

thanx...

----------


## rockit

Thanks, it is a good reference.

----------


## sambun

Thanks !

----------


## Anna YS

thank you

----------


## abhiroop43

Thank you.

----------


## davidwai

Hi adiiliuta,

Could you please upload this book in 4shared as my country are unable to download from the webpage. Your good deed are highly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Best Regards

----------


## AbeMajor

Google: List of math formulars

----------


## DM2

Thanks Man

----------


## Dhinesh kumar

thanks

----------

